# World Championships 2013 Olympic Teams?



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello, I have an idea for World Championships that I think would be pretty cool to see happen. I'm not sure if this idea has been discussed but here it is and I would like to know what others think. At Worlds, we have a unique situation where competitors come from all over the world, from different countries and territories to compete in one competition. I think it would be cool to have a competition based on these different countries and perhaps make teams for the different countries comprising of the 5 fastest cubers in that country. For example, there would be a Team USA, a Team Poland, a Team Japan, comprising of the best of the best in that nation. Each competitor would do one solve and the average of the 5 solves of a given country would make the average for that country. I feel this would be a fun way to encourage friendly competition and teamwork amongst cubers from the same country in a way that I feel hasn't been done yet. Perhaps there could be a small prize incentive, or maybe just for fun and bragging rights. But yes this is the basic idea so I wanna know what you think.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 10, 2012)

Dude.
This is genius.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 10, 2012)

This is pretty good I like it. But the only thing is, is that getting your fastest 5 cubers to worlds.
Edit:300 posts YEEEAAAHH


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 10, 2012)

does this mean USA can finally get jackets?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2012)

That'd be pretty awesome xD
Different teams from each country for each event? Or five cubers total per country? Having only five cubers per country gets difficult if other events besides 3x3 are taken into account.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 10, 2012)

I think an olympics for cubing would be awesome as long as it doesnt replace WC2013.


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2012)

I like the idea, but I feel the practicality would be greatly limited. I'm not sure how many countries would have 5 people representing them, and certainly not 5 decently fast cubers.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 10, 2012)

Why don't we borrow Macky's Inter-University Cubing Relay format and have all countries solve 4 cubes?


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 10, 2012)

We could theoretically do this at WC2013. We could have the mean of the best 3 averages from a country (we would have to do different things for BLD events), and then we could set up a medal table to see the best country of all.


----------



## antros (Aug 10, 2012)

This idea completely impossible to meet. Speedcubing is just a hobby, and thus do not earn money, so many can not afford to travel to another continent. For example, the WC2011 started only one Pole. I am a teacher in the public schools and to afford the trip would have to devote to it all the earnings of 3 months is not feasible.


----------



## Kian (Aug 10, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> does this mean USA can finally get jackets?



I was going to organize shirts for worlds 2013 but now that we'll have 300 Americans there I'm not so sure that's as simple. We'll see.


----------



## applemobile (Aug 10, 2012)

>Host competition in america. 
>10% of the bestcubers from around the rest of the world can attend. 
>America wins and claims yet again to be the best country. 

This is exactly what Americans do with Baseball, and ''Football'' and all the other sports that no one else cares about. The only way this competition would be fair, is if it was a virtual/youtube competition.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 10, 2012)

applemobile said:


> >America wins and claims yet again to be the best country.



So? Speedcubing is supposed to be fun, no one will really care about which country would win this event


----------



## applemobile (Aug 10, 2012)

Then why make the event country's, and not just teams of friends?


----------



## JackJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Each country should pick one cuber per event.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 10, 2012)

If you want it to be an official one, why not suggest the 5 cubers to be chosen from at the end of the year? (Which means, any cuber could participate from any mart of the world


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 10, 2012)

JackJ said:


> Each country should pick one cuber per event.



I kind of like this idea, mostly because Australia could do well.  (If the same people that went to Worlds 2011 went to Worlds 2013, we could have a chance of winning 2x2-7x7, OH, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD and multiBLD. That's 11 events. )


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 10, 2012)

The community did something like this in 2004. It was strictly online, and a number of countries each had a team of their fastest cubers and competed via averages, singles, etc for rankings. It was relatively informal, but a lot of fun! I think doing something like this again would be a very good idea! Sounds great! If you want it to happen, start to organize the teams together. If everyone pitches in, then this could be something (unofficial) that I think could easily be done during worlds. It might need to be organized by the competitors themselves, and the solves may need to be done in the audience, but I see no reason why this can't happen.


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2012)

JackJ said:


> Each country should pick one cuber per event.



Seeing as I would probably be the only New Zealander there, I'll pledge allegiance to Aus Zealand and I pick Faz.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 10, 2012)

They did something like this in the Shanghai Summer, Basically a China vs Japan event. 
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDMwNjA3MDg4.html

[youku]XNDMwNjA3MDg4[/youku]

They had a few cubers from China and Japan to go against each other in:
2-7 group relay 
Team step relay (each cube does a different step of CFOP)
Chinese choose WCA event to do head to head
Then Japanese choose event to do head to head(the country chooses who to go head to head)

(China choose magic and Japan choose 5x5
Nakaji vs Lin Chen 5x5 and Yohei Oka vs Congbiao Jiang on magic
Lin Chen and Yohei Oka won lol)

maybe some other stuff I didn't remember, but it should be in the video


----------



## Selkie (Aug 10, 2012)

Well happy to say agreed and started making plans to attend worlds next year. Not quite sure how I sold it without trying to to the better half but worlds followed by a week holiday in Vegas afterwards seems to be a very agreeable plan to me


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 10, 2012)

When you guys are saying each country picks a cuber per event, are these _unique_ people per event? For example, would Feliks only be able to represent 3x3? Or would he be able to compete in all events he would be nominated for?


----------



## TheGoldenBear (Aug 11, 2012)

Why not 5 per event? I liked the idea of each would do one solve and their average of 5 would make the average of their team.


----------



## bran (Aug 11, 2012)

I like the idea but the country which i will be representing only has 1 cuber registered (it's not me) but it doesn't matter as I am not fast and have a low chance of getting there.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 11, 2012)

bran said:


> I like the idea but the country which i will be representing only has 1 cuber registered (it's not me) but it doesn't matter as I am not fast and have a low chance of getting there.


Maybe for people who don't have enough from their country there can be a team like the "Independent Nations" or whatever it was from the Olympics.


----------



## bran (Aug 11, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Maybe for people who don't have enough from their country there can be a team like the "Independent Nations" or whatever it was from the Olympics.



That's a good idea.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 11, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Maybe for people who don't have enough from their country there can be a team like the "Independent Nations" or whatever it was from the Olympics.



Not if the one person in that nation was like REALLY good. Because then their average would obviously be better then others.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Not if the one person in that nation was like REALLY good. Because then their average would obviously be better then others.


Why does this matter? If they're REALLY good than the team deserves to do well...


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2012)

I can definitely see this as an event for the evening unofficial competitions if we do that again.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 11, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Why does this matter? If they're REALLY good than the team deserves to do well...



If it's an independent nation then it would be on their own right?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> If it's an independent nation then it would be on their own right?


I don't quite understand what you mean.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 11, 2012)

independent is on your own, so if that cuber that was on their own and they were fast then it would be unfair because they only entered one person.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> independent is on your own, so if that cuber that was on their own and they were fast then it would be unfair because they only entered one person.


Oh you misunderstood my post XD. The team would be made up of people who's countries don't have enough competitors. So, let's say the person from the country bran's from wants to be on a team but he's the only one from his country. He and four other people who's countries don't have enough for a team form an independent team. It's slightly different than the Olympics though, I shouldn't have posted that part.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 11, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Oh you misunderstood my post XD. The team would be made up of people who's countries don't have enough competitors. So, let's say the person from the country bran's from wants to be on a team but he's the only one from his country. He and four other people who's countries don't have enough for a team form an independent team. It's slightly different than the Olympics though, I shouldn't have posted that part.



Yes I did misunderstand. But yeah that sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone! Jackets would be awesome, imagine personalized ones with your last name on them. As far as clearing up some of the problems:

As far as participating countries, I think it would be good to require a minimum of 5 cubers, and I understand the fastest 5 cubers in the country may not be able to attend the competition but it would be the fastest 5 of the country who are AT the competition or who have pre-registered. This does not take away from the legitimacy of the event anymore than Dan Cohen not showing up to Nats takes away the legitimacy of Nationals this year. IOW, it is understood there may be faster cubers in a given country but its about who shows up for a given competition. Besides, it's not really all that serious, it's about having fun! 

I'm not sure I like the idea of having 1 cuber do all the solves because I feel that defeats the purpose of something like this.

As far as different events, I only imagined this being for 3x3 speedsolve, as it is the most popular and most likely therefore to get a good amount of fast solvers. Not to mention time and planning being an issue.

The way I see the event happening is, 1 solver from each participating country go up at a time against the other representatives in a head-to-head-to-head style event (starting at the same time and racing essentially). The next representatives would then go up, and so on, until all 5 solves are done, at which point an average would be calculated. The country with the fastest average of 5 would win!

This would be awesome not only for the participators but for the spectators as well. Again, thanks for all your input.

EDIT: Also, the top 5 cubers could be determined by WCA ranking averages at a given time before Worlds, say, the top 5 cubers by May or June of 2013.


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 11, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts in this, but from OP. I would say that if you were gonna do something like that, having just an average of 5 would be pretty weak.

I would say go all out. One representative per event, maybe 2 for 3x3x3. plus team events. no point buying kit and stuff then doing one solve each! maybe it could standalone from WC somehow too

then it would actually be like the olympics. Most gold silver and bronze determines winning nation


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 11, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> When you guys are saying each country picks a cuber per event, are these _unique_ people per event? For example, would Feliks only be able to represent 3x3? Or would he be able to compete in all events he would be nominated for?



I think you should only be able to represent your country in one event, but you can compete in as many as you want.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 11, 2012)

Can we just do a medal tally based on the finals of each event?

Tim.


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 11, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> I think you should only be able to represent your country in one event, but you can compete in as many as you want.



Usain Bolt does 100m and 200m for Jamaica, tell him he can only do one


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 11, 2012)

the Olympics are more serious, this is intended for fun, and how often does someone compete in 17 events in the Olympics?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 11, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> the Olympics are more serious, this is intended for fun, and how often does someone compete in 17 events in the Olympics?


Couldn't you argue that the Olympics is intended for fun?


----------

